# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: دریافت سورس کد یک وبسایت با استفاده از جاوااسکریپت

## MJB_Khorasani

سلام
من می خواهم که سورس کد (inspect element) یک وب سایت دیگر رو در یافت کنم و به صورت local روش یکسری عملیات انجام بدهم
مثلا شما وارد سایت زیر بشوید و inspect element کنید. من کد های html درون اون div ای رو که id=download-article دارد رو میخوام به صورت local درون یک فایل a.html کپی کنم و سپس روش یک سری پردازش های دیگه ایی انجام بدهم.
https://www.civilica.com/modules.php...=DESC&howview=

توضیح مجدد : 
مرحله ی اول. من یک فایل درست می کنم a.html
مرحله دوم. توی فایل a.html من میگیرم یک textbox و button می زارم
مرحله سوم. می خواهم هر وقت من یک url کپی کردم تو textbox و روی button کلیک کردم. بره توی اون سایته و "کد های html درون اون div ای رو که id=download-article دارد رو میخوام به  صورت local درون یک فایل a.html کپی کنم و سپس نمایشش بدم"

حالا سوال اینجاست که چه کد جاوااسکریپتی باید استفاده کنم تا بره کل کد های html اون url رو کپی کنه و به من تحویل بدهد.

----------

